# Perry Buckrama Vs. Georgia Outdoor blast what is the difference?



## dorkmen

I know the date are different


----------



## mikelogg

Gwf Vs Gon


----------



## whitetaco02

Outdoor Blast is Waaaaaaayyyyy better IMO.  I got some kind of Sportsmens Connection paper in the mail today. The itinerary for the buckarama looks weak!!!!!!


----------



## Woodscrew

I liked the Outdoor Blast alot better myself.


----------



## Sterlo58

*Gon*

Go to the Outdoor Blast. Buckarama has too much non hunting related stuff. Support GON.


----------



## snuffy

Sterlo58 said:


> Go to the Outdoor Blast. Buckarama has too much non hunting related stuff. Support GON.



My thoughts also


----------



## Randy

One makes money for a business, the other makes money for a great non-profit organization.

That being said I think we should support both for different reasons.


----------



## country boy

what are the dates for both events?


----------



## tinytim

Not sure about Perry probably in 2 weeks or so; But ATL has thiers this weekend and THE BLAST is next weekend.


----------



## doublelungdriller

tinytim said:


> Not sure about Perry probably in 2 weeks or so; But ATL has thiers this weekend and THE BLAST is next weekend.



perry's is in 2 weeks from today.


----------



## PWalls

What Randy said.


----------



## hawg dawg

yeah, I agree with Randy they are both for seperate organizations but overall for us the hunters.


----------



## Victor DeVine

GWF Buckarama is my choice...


----------



## xhunterx

I usually go to the buckarama every year, kind of a tradition with the kids and all. but after todays visit i'll probably pass on it from now on. lots less vendors , used to take about 3 hrs to just walk thru, was thru today in 
1  1/2 hours, if you already have your bow and treestand then nothing really there to look at, no seminars to speak of. lots of food seasoning companies, cookware, a house gutter company, insulated windows, and tobacco dip samples. the big 4 wheeler company wasn't there, tree lounge was gone, buck masters was gone, national wildlife refuges was gone, ford dealer had new cars under tent taking up main entrance to parking lot, cars- not trucks or hunting vehicles. just not worth the admission to me


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

BUCKARAMA® 
2008 Atlanta Seminar Schedule & Speaker Bios

THURSDAY
2:00PM Retriever World, Training Your Retriever 
3:00PM Georgia Falconry Association Show 
4:00PM Ronnie Smith Outdoors
5:00PM GA Trappers Association, Predator control on your land 
6:00PM Southeastern Reptile Rescue, Snake Show 

FRIDAY
12:00PM Southeastern Reptile Rescue, Snake Show 
2:00PM Retriever World, Training Your Retriever 
3:00PM Georgia Falconry Association Show 
4:00PM Ronnie Smith Outdoors
5:00PM Georgia Trappers Association, Predator control on your land 
6:00 PM Southeastern Reptile Rescue, Snake Show 

SATURDAY
12:00PM Southeastern Reptile Rescue, Snake Show
2:00PM Retriever World, Training Your Retriever 
3:00PM Georgia Falconry Association Show 
4:00PM Ronnie Smith Outdoors
5:00PM Georgia Trappers Association, Predator control on your land 
6:00PM Southeastern Reptile Rescue, Snake Show 

 SUNDAY
11:00AM Georgia Falconry Association Show 
12:00PM Retriever World, Training Your Retriever 
1:00PM Ronnie Smith Outdoors 
2:00PM Georgia Trappers Association, Predator control on your land 
3:00PM Southeastern Reptile Rescue, Snake Show

 Retriever Demonstrations by Retriever World
Come see Retriever World's Professional Trainer show you how top retrievers perform. You will see some of the amazing steps used to start puppies with basic obedience, teach hand signals, and learn some of the basic training principles used to train any dog.


 Ronnie Smith
Leaders in the outdoor community say that Ronnie's hunting and archery abilities are unlike any they've seen. Watching Ronnie in the woods setting up for deer and turkey is like watching a giant predator stalk his prey. Ronnie believes that the true art of the sport of hunting is the ability to position yourself in an area to make the shot without being detected by the animal you're hunting and that the harvest is simply the fruit of your labor. Ronnie has taken over 420 free ranging deer and has evolved into one of the country's premier outdoorsmen. Ronnie resides in Moody, Alabama with his wife and two children. 

 Georgia Falconry Association
The Georgia Falconry Association will present seminars each day in both Atlanta and Perry. These seminars will be of interest to both kids and adults presenting educational programs with live birds. These birds will be on display at the Georgia Falconry Association booth in the Atlanta and Perry shows. 

 Georgia Trappers Association
Daily seminars will be presented by members of the Georgia Trappers Association. These Seminars will include such titles as, The Predator in Today's World and Predator Control on Your Private Land or Hunting Lease. The GTA will be on hand in their booth at both the Atlanta AND Perry shows to talk trapping and predator control. 

 Jason Clark, Southeastern Reptile Rescue
Jason Clark shares practical common sense knowledge about snakes that will help you to better understand them in order to cope with nature living in your backyard. Come and get a close up look at Georgia's venomous snakes as well as many common harmless snakes that share our state. Live snake seminars will also be presented which will cover such information as snake identification, snake proofing your yard, first aid for snake bites and how to avoid being bitten. Also discussed is the issue of exotic and invasive reptile species that continue to be reported and captured throughout the state.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

A&B Outfitters 279-280
Adcox Graphix DBA Trophy Cals 553
AgGeorgia Credit 368
Airstrike Fine Art Collection A511
Alamo Outfitting 241
Alberta Native Guide Services 328
All Stars Dips 455
Allen Curtis Waterfowl Adventures 520
Amsoil-Chambless International
286-287
Antler Art 412
Antler Ridge Hunting Inc 308
Anywhere Stove 336
Argentina Ducks and Doves LLC 275
Ashe Archery 457
Audio Logic Hearing Service 203
Avid H-T Inc 383
B&D Leather 301-302
Banners & Decals 614
Bargain Barn 557-561, 606-610
BC Lure Company 362
Best Sole Inc 259
Bi Pod Shooting Stick 214
BI/Toyota Tundra 554-556, 611-613
Big Daddy's Treasures 239-240
Black Canyon Enterprises Inc 639
Black Gold Dog Food Inc 110
Block Sharpener 223
Bob Driver Wildlife Art 338
Briar Patch Camouflage 260-261
Broderick Head's Taxidermy 085-091
Buckhead Gourmet Inc 309
Bustin' Beaks Guide Service 224
Camo Connection 319-321
Camo Furniture B
Cedar Rock 376-378
Cedarstream Company E
Champion Custom Calls 305
Chippewa Wedge-Loc Treestands 521
Christian T's & More 316
Clayton Hulen Company 459-460
Clearwater Adventures 213
Commonscents Hunting Products Inc
323
Conwood Sales Company 466-468
Cool Under Fire 289
Cornell Enterprise LLC 416
Cottonwood Outdoors 306-307
Country Boy Trailers
057-058, 446-447, 527-528, 539-540
Cracker Boy Seasonings 381
Creekwater Products 404
Crockett Creek Beef Jerky 246, 638
Deer Ridge Innovations Inc 250-251
Dixie Home Crafters/Gutterguard 365
Double Diamond Outfitters 269
Dura Coat 237
E Z Cut 355
Eagle Head Outfitters 421
Eagle Nest Resort 228
Eagle Nest Sporting Camp 366
Eulalie Hunting Safaris 139
Euro Optics 430-431
F & N Sales 524
Fanatic Outdoors 217
FFA-FCCLA Center 051-054
Flat Rock Hunting Preserve 124-125
Florian Ratchet Cut Tools 262
Forest Park Army Navy 008-016
Gable Sporting Goods of Newnan
543-548, 619-624
Georgia Falconry Association 724-809
Georgia Ford Dealers 101-102
Georgia Forestry Commission 433
Georgia Hunter Education 055-056
Georgia Special Sportsmen Inc 513
Georgia State Chapter NWTF 158-159
Georgia Trappers Association 343-344
Georgia's Outdoor Adventures 423-424
Giovan's Wildlife Art 356
Girlie Gear J
Griffin Gun Club 281-282
Gunter's Fishing Supply 023-025
GWF Buckarama Deerhead
Competition 068-078
GWF Camo Coalition 140
GWF Raffle 141
GWF SWAP 133-134
Head Hunter Scents 268
Hodges & Hodges 710
Hop-A-Long Outdoor Products 405
Howard Brothers Inc 625-628
Hunter Ears 203
Hunter Safety System 450A-C
Hunting Solutions 369-372
Huntingandfishingshop.com 331-334
Huntley Ferreira Safari's 512
Illinois Connection 461-463
Illinois Whitetail Traditions 565-566
Iron Wood Preserve 640
JJJ Outfitters 522
Jo Daviess Outfitters 419
Joe Kelly & Son Outdoors 628-633
John Tyrone 512
JRH Sport Industries 150-151
Kenneth Lacey Mills 317
Kiowa Hunting Service 285
Kitchen Craft International 625A-B
KnifeKits.com 615
Louisiana Guard Dog 514-517
Magnum Outfitters 202
McConnell Hall Outfitters 346-348
Mega Archery 109
Mid-State RV Center 728-732
Mike's Golf Carts 001-003
Miller Manufacturing & Sales Inc
435-436
MoMo Camo 079
Mossy Oak Biologic 080
Mr. Moonwalk Outside
Murray Company Realtors 215
Muzzy Products I
National Rifle Association 288
New Adventures Outdoors 326
Northeast Arkansas Outfitters 238
Ohio River Outfitter 274
On The Square Gun & Pawn
152-156, 206-210
O'Sage Game Calls 337
Osprey International
019-020, 020A-020B
Outdoor Hands, LLC 415
Outdoors With Joey Mines 137-138
Owl Town Outfitters 084
Patrick Werho Taxidermy 617
Pennington Seed 026-026A
Pinks Hunting Products 229
Plotmaster 161
Primitive Pathways 364
R S Supply 382
Rafter W Ranches Guided Hunts 017
Retriever World 563-564
Riverhawk Boats 442
Robinson Hunts 432
Rodeo Beach 545
Ronnie Smith's Outdoor Adventures
216
Royal Flush Outfitters 248-249
S & S Camo 471-472
Safe At Home Structures 283-284
Sharp Enterprises 551
Sheep Creek Outfitters 634
Show Biz Sales 822
Sign Solutions 341-342
Silent Slide Hunter Safety Belt 438
Sky Ridge Hunts Inc 414
Smith Safari Service 418
Smokey's Concessions patio area
Solo Archery 117-119
Southeastern Reptile Rescue 047-049
Southern Gator Trails 519
Southern Lakes Products 204
Southern Timber Company 417
Southern Woods N Water 374-375
Spartan Chemical/Rhino Labs 647
Spears Trading Company 523
Special Youth Ministries 270
Steelco Buildings Inc 354
Stripe It Outdoor Graphics 458
Summit Specialties Inc 406-410
Super Mag Treestands 243-245
Superior Structures 509-510
Swedish Match 642-645, 703-706
Tag Out 135-136
Taylor Construction Company 350-351
Teffeteller Sales 272
The Deer Cook 329
The Executioner 335
The Hawg Stopper LLC 263
The Hog Trap 702
The Nutt Hutt, Inc 501
The Trading Post Boot Store 264-267
The Whitetail Institute of North
America 367
Thunder Hills Outfitters 345
Trails End Adventures 219-220
Treewalker Treestands K
Trendsetter Homes Outside
Triple Bench Elk Ranch 142
Ugly Signs 502-507
Ultimate Gutter Guard 352-353
Uniques 636-637
US Smokeless Tobacco Brands Inc
027-028, A
US Topographic Maps 330
USA Optics 464-465
Ventures Guns & Stuff 401-402
Wake Up Outdoors 304
Webb's Butcher Block 550
West Central Outfitters 324
Wilborn Outdoors 126-132, 230-236
Wild Rooster Sauces LLC 384-385
Wild Willies G
Wildfire Outdoors 112-113, 900
Wilks' Hunting Adventures 310
Woods Wise Products 143
Working Dogs 225
Zooke 552
WWW.BUCKARAMA.ORG


----------



## Mechanicaldawg

That's the list of seminars and vendors at the Atlanta Buckarama in specific terms.


----------



## Victor DeVine

I really enjoy the Perry Buckarama, good clean family fun. Took my boys and they loved it...

Check it out for yourself at the link below...


http://www.gwf.org/shows/perrybuck.html


----------



## mathewsdxt

Obviously, there must have been conflict of some sort between GON and GWF.  In any case, my opinion is, there are already too many shows in Georgia.  I hope one of these organizations will drop out so all the vendors will want to go to one place and we (the onlookers, outdoorsmen, consumers, whatever) will be able to experience shows again as they were 7-8 years ago.


----------



## Big Dawg

*imo*

I go to both but the Buckarama has been going downhill for years.


----------



## Al33

The GON Blast is much more affordable to the little guy trying to sell his game calls or whatever else he/she makes by hand and I like that. It's like having a whole bunch of mom and pop's under the same roof. Just seems more neighborly to me.


----------



## bilgerat

the blast has a lot more things for the kids,  and if you bring a can of food for the new gonetwork sportsman's pantry food bank program you get 2 bucks off the $4 admission.only 2 bucks to get in and alot more vendors, and the outdoor blast BBQ cook off ,the 08 Ga duck calling championship, the ga bowhunter classic competition and the truckbuck shoot out. 
well worth the 2 bucks!!


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY

gon went got mad at georgia wildlife federation . so they went started there own hunt show to boycott gwf.


----------



## waterdogs

It was something over a payment that GWF said they never got. I read that the check was hand delivered to GWF from GON, but it was never recorded they paid. It was in there mag a few years back. Notice that the attendence has falling off in atlanta, If you want to buy gagets and look to book a hunt you were fine. Not alot of hunting stuff for sale. Looks like everyone that has a sporting goods store empties out the store and brings it to the Buck a rama. I went to Perry 2 yr. ago and it was alright. Spaces were crowded. I have always heard the BLAST is better.


----------



## copecowboy84

i heard the blast is aug 7-9 in macon, is this true? And when is the buck-0-rama, and which location is closest to ft. stewart?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

whitetaco02 said:


> Outdoor Blast is Waaaaaaayyyyy better IMO. I got some kind of Sportsmens Connection paper in the mail today. The itinerary for the buckarama looks weak!!!!!!


 
x2


----------



## Nicodemus

copecowboy84 said:


> i heard the blast is aug 7-9 in macon, is this true? And when is the buck-0-rama, and which location is closest to ft. stewart?



Yes it is true.

And we will be at the Outdoor Blast.


----------



## copecowboy84

i will finally get to meet you nicodemus, heck i will finally get to meet alot of ppl from here i have talked to for 2 years and never met.


----------



## Randy

OOOps, I'll be working at the Macon BPS Aug 8-9 for their Fall Classic.


----------



## whitetaco02

Randy said:


> OOOps, I'll be working at the Macon BPS Aug 8-9 for their Fall Classic.



They couldn't find anybody else?


----------



## Randy

whitetaco02 said:


> They couldn't find anybody else?



Nope...Pro Staffing sucks some times.


----------



## GlassEyeJones

Anybody know if the copenhagen crew will be at the blast?


----------



## whitetaco02

Randy said:


> Nope...Pro Staffing sucks some times.



Just    at ya!


----------



## PWalls

Two different organizations doing the same thing. I have not been to the Blast but have been to many Buckaramas and not been disappointed. Plenty of people like both. I'm sure I would like the Blast if I ever get up there.


----------



## 1776Flintlock

I know how a lot of folks feel about Jackie Bushman but I do enjoy his deal in the middle of August in Montgomery. The 3 D shoot is pretty good and the whole deal is pretty laid back.

Way back when I remember Buckarama at the Georgia Dome, it was hard to move around in the balcony areas.

Have not been to either deal in many, many years.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

PWalls said:


> Two different organizations doing the same thing. I have not been to the Blast but have been to many Buckaramas and not been disappointed. Plenty of people like both. I'm sure I would like the Blast if I ever get up there.


 
Well it's like this, the operators of the Buckorama did Mr. Burch wrong several years ago. Mr. Burch in turn, and rightly so, started his own gig in Macon, and every year it has gotten better and better. Not to slam the Buckorama, but it is way more commercial and disconnected, as a rule, to what the average Ga. hunter wants and needs. The Blast, on the other hand, is 99.9% about hunting in Ga. with a few crumbs for those that feel they need to go out of state to kill deer. Plus we have our local celebrities there showing us how it's done.

You owe yourself the privilage of attending the Blast, and at the very least supporting the man that supports this board that you are a Moderator on.


----------



## Razor Blade

Very well put scooter1 , Scott


----------



## whitetaco02

I usually attend both as it means the season is coming near!


----------



## hawgrider1200

*Support Both*



Randy said:


> One makes money for a business, the other makes money for a great non-profit organization.
> 
> That being said I think we should support both for different reasons.



GA Wildlife Federation would b the non profit organization. GON is the business. 

GWF has been trying to produce quality shows for many years, The shows have provided many hunters and fishermen with quality information in the form of Seminars and also entertainment in the form of what's new in the market place geared towards hunters and fishermen. I believe they have not done a very good job in the last few years of keeping the show geared specifically towards hunters and fishermen. 

I think the first Blast was last year, They always had a booth at the Buckarama and Turkey/Fisharama until last year or the year b4 that. I always counted on getting a free GON sticker to put on my truck and one free copy of GON magazine. It was more like a newsletter back in the day. Might be some personality differences came to the forefront between leaders in the GWF and leaders in the GON (one hears rumors, can't tell u if it's true) At $5 a head one can go to both and decide for ones self which is best and which one is relavant to outdoorsmen in our great state.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

hawgrider1200 said:


> I think the first Blast was last year,.


 
Actually this is the third one, and it was about 5 years ago that the coordinators of the Buckorama stiffed SB, and the GON booth.

The rest of the incorrect facts we won't go into on this thread.


----------



## redneckcamo

well I have never been too the Blast or the Perry version of the buckarama ...... but the buckarama in atlanta has progressively slid downhill ...... I just dont care for it an I am hoping the Blast will be something I really enjoy like I once did the buckarama !!


----------



## Nicodemus

redneckcamo said:


> well I have never been too the Blast or the Perry version of the buckarama ...... but the buckarama in atlanta has progressively slid downhill ...... I just dont care for it an I am hoping the Blast will be something I really enjoy like I once did the buckarama !!





You will enjoy it. The Blast is a first class event.


----------



## whitetaco02

Nic, I am going to make sure I introduce myself to you this year.

Last year you had too many weapons dangling from ya!


----------



## Nicodemus

whitetaco02 said:


> Nic, I am going to make sure I introduce myself to you this year.
> 
> Last year you had too many weapons dangling from ya!





 Look forward to it, Frank!


----------



## redneckcamo

whitetaco02 said:


> Nic, I am going to make sure I introduce myself to you this year.
> 
> Last year you had too many weapons dangling from ya!



definitely the most reconizeable one from on here I would imagine


----------



## Nicodemus

redneckcamo said:


> definitely the most reconizeable one from on here I would imagine



I doubt that!!    There`s some members of this forum much more recognizable than I am. And  a whole lot purtier!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

Nicodemus said:


> I doubt that!!  There`s some members of this forum much more recognizable than I am. And a whole lot purtier!!


 
I'm not sure Muddy is going to appreciate you callin him pretty...


----------



## Nicodemus

scooter1 said:


> I'm not sure Muddy is going to appreciate you callin him pretty...





 I weren`t referrin` to ol Muddy!!!


----------



## gravedigger83

Yes one supports GONetwork and GON

The other supports a pseudo outdoor organization that says it supports hunters but spends most of its time and money on non hunting issues ( IE the Sierra Club ) boys do your research GWF doesn’t do much for hunters and their causes but sure does like all you boys giving them money.

The GWF and their officers could not care less about hunters or hunting but sure do like to saddle up to the tree huggers and bird watchers with money they have collected from hunters.
What else would you expect with all the ex DNR employees manning the offices, their roster looks like a who’s who of retired Ga. DNR personnel.

DO YOUR OWN RESEARCH AND STOP SUPPORTING AN ORGANIZATION THAT COULD CARE LESS ABOUT HUNTERS


----------



## PWalls

scooter1 said:


> Well it's like this, the operators of the Buckorama did Mr. Burch wrong several years ago. Mr. Burch in turn, and rightly so, started his own gig in Macon, and every year it has gotten better and better. Not to slam the Buckorama, but it is way more commercial and disconnected, as a rule, to what the average Ga. hunter wants and needs. The Blast, on the other hand, is 99.9% about hunting in Ga. with a few crumbs for those that feel they need to go out of state to kill deer. Plus we have our local celebrities there showing us how it's done.
> 
> You owe yourself the privilage of attending the Blast, and at the very least supporting the man that supports this board that you are a Moderator on.



There are two sides to every story Scoot. I have heard plenty about their feud and seen stuff on both sides.

I will get up to the Blast one day. I am trying for this year. Couldn't make it last year.


----------



## SWAMPFOX

Uh, when is the Blast and where?
Thanks.


----------



## whitetaco02

Nicodemus said:


> I weren`t referrin` to ol Muddy!!!




Ahhhh, thanks Nic!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

SWAMPFOX said:


> Uh, when is the Blast and where?
> Thanks.


 the weekend of August 7th, the Macon Centreplex


----------



## steve campbell

*blast*

is the blast you are talking about the same thing as the gon shootout in macon in august?


----------



## Nicodemus

steve campbell said:


> is the blast you are talking about the same thing as the gon shootout in macon in august?





Yes.


----------



## JR

Different opinions found here... And no, it has nothing to do with "who" is putting on which event.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=373120


----------



## Woodscrew

I like the Outdoor Blast with exception that there is very little to none when it comes to fishing. Well that and they have all then great smelling grills going outside and I couldn't find any BBQ to eat while I was there.


----------



## badboygolfer777

well here's my 2 cents. what comes around goes around and I heard how hey did the ol boy at gon and it was dirty so if gon wants to start their own deal and they have and it is veryyyyyy
successful then I'm proud for them. the buckarama will suffer because of it. for several years now it had decreased in quality and increased on price so they cant get lost and more power to the Blast!!!!!! what comes around goes around


----------



## BIG HUNT

i have not been to the outdoor blast but i went to the buckarama this year. it was the first time i had ever been. IT WAS HORRIBLE!
the whole place needed a face lift.
the place was run down. there was no parking. it was the smallest parking lot i have ever seen for a big event.
there was a whole lot of nothing!
on paper it looks like there were alot of vendors but when you got inside you seen the real story. a whole lot of high priced outfitters and people wanting you to buy raffle tickets.
does anybody ever win those things? 
i wont be going back next year. just my first hand opinion of it all.


----------



## huntingonthefly

badboygolfer777 said:


> well here's my 2 cents. what comes around goes around and I heard how hey did the ol boy at gon and it was dirty so if gon wants to start their own deal and they have and it is veryyyyyy
> successful then I'm proud for them. the buckarama will suffer because of it. for several years now it had decreased in quality and increased on price so they cant get lost and more power to the Blast!!!!!! what comes around goes around



Amen!! I knew it would backfire sooner or later. Remember the first year after they hoo-dooed 'em. ''The New Truck Buck Shoot-Out- Bigger and Better Than Ever!''
Back-stabbers. They moved in their hometown outdoor mag to take over an event that GON started which in turn brought more people to their event. The majority of people on here are still unaware what happened- need to dig up their old Gon's.


----------



## southernboy2147

i liked the outdoor blast better but last year the buckarama might have wipped it


----------



## ballew23

when is the outdoorblast usually or in 2010 if you already know the dates


----------



## Sultan of Slime

ballew23 said:


> when is the outdoorblast usually or in 2010 if you already know the dates



I pre reserved my 2010 booth last year. I think my paperwork says it is around the first week in August again!


----------



## ballew23

what is the location of the outdoor blast?


----------

